# How much to feed 7 month old?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

3-4 cups a day is a good amount for a 7 month old. Watch his weight, if you can feel his ribs but not see them he is at the right weight. If you can't feel his ribs just lighting pressing he may have a little too much weight on him. As he gets older, around 1 year old, you will probably want to cut him back to 2-3 cups a day, but really just judge based on his body condition.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You want your puppy to be lean. Not just feel his ribs if you rub on them. Ask the vet for help with this and refer to the purina body score chart (you can easily google this) you will see that the ideal body weight is pretty lean. He is most likely being over fed with what you're giving him and as his growth slows down you will start seeing him putting on some extra. It will better on his joints in the long run to dial back on that food to 3 cups a day at the MOST. Especially if you are working on obedience and giving him training treats every day. Better too light than too heavy. Vet offices are happy to have you drop in for a weight check, you can ask for help with the assessment too.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

My 7 month old gets 1 cup twice a day plus treats. He is in great shape and weighs 40 pounds.


----------



## Elijah41 (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the advise! I'm going to cut back to three cups a day for now and speak with my vet. He is on the stockier side but no means over wieght, I just want to be precautious for the future


----------



## sreeram (May 17, 2017)

As others have said, I think the main thing is to make sure that Elijah is lean and has a close-to-ideal BCS (Body Condition Score), perhaps erring on the leaner side if you want. I think different pups eat different amounts, and it may vary widely. It also depends on the quality of the food.

My pup, Misha, has always eaten a lot. She's 8 months old, and eats more than 4 cups a day now. But she also gets a lot of exercise: at least 3 miles walk a day plus lots of running around and playing with her friends at the park (almost daily).


----------

